
Google Maps adds "My Maps" - you can save a map with a bunch of placemarks, lines and shapes - brett
http://maps.google.com
======
brett
Looks like you can share them:
[http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl;=en&om;=1&z;=15&msid;=110242485016184900177.00000111ced0521a41949&msa;=0](http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&om=1&z=15&msid=110242485016184900177.00000111ced0521a41949&msa=0)

And there are kml feeds for everything

I wonder how flagr feels about this.

